# klartext bitte mathe formel für auslastung eines netzteils



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Oktober 2010)

*klartext bitte mathe formel für auslastung eines netzteils*

trotz schon exitierende frage ist diese etwas anders

ich habe mir mal gedanken gemacht wie man die auslastung berechnet
zumal erst ermittle ich die maximal nutzlast.quasi volllast am PC
bsp rechner mein rechner z.Zt 409 watt
mein netzteil hatt derzeit 600 watt leistung steht zumindest drauf.
dann wäre auslastung des netzteils  bei 409 : 6 = 68,16%
so zumindest wäre alles richtig.
so nun zur theorie
ich nehm die effizienz die ermittelt wurde geteillt durch verbrauch = stromverbrauch meines PC wäre bei meinen nt effizienz 83%
zwischenwert von 50% last und 100% last
gibt 409 : 0,83 = 493 watt aus der dose.bei maximaler last
soweit zum verbrauch daran gibt es nix zu zweifeln

nun auf was bezieht sich die watt angabe auf dem netzteil,leistung die bereitgestellt wird oder leistung was aus der Steckdose gezogen wird?
dadurch ergeben sich zwei unterschiedlich formeln

bei der formel berietstellung  von 600watt ist die nutzlast so abzuwägen

man sollt ein netzteil möglichts nicht mit 100% last betreiben
so gehe ich auf maximal 75% last bzwdarunter ich nehm meist 65%
rechnung
409 : ,65= 630watt netzteil

oder wenn man von der maximalen stromabnahme ausgeht
geht man vom netzteil aus man nehme die effzienz 85%
ergibt
600 X 0,85 = 510watt nutzlast diese zahl diehnt dann als teiler für die auslastung
ja man merkt schon das dies garnicht passt.deswegen geh ich von de ersten methode aus.
aber vollständigerweise.
409 :5,1=80%
jetzt wird es absurd weil ich von effizienz ausgehe die ich vorher malgenommen habe.

409 : 0,82 =498 watt aus der steckdose
man sieht der verbrauch liegt ungefär genausohoch wie mit der anderen methode.nur eben halt kann man damit nicht erechnen welches netzteil benötigt wird.
was stimmt.
wenn es so eine formel nicht gibt wäre ich der erste mensch dem das auffällt.8ich mathe genie


----------



## Kaktus (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: klartext bitte mathe formel für auslastung eines netzteils*

Nur so nebenbei.... wenn das NT ein  600W NT mit einer Effizienz von 85% ist (mal davon ausgehend das diese 85% bei maximaler Last anliegen), kann das NT 600W an den PC abgeben und zieht aus der Steckdose 690W.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: klartext bitte mathe formel für auslastung eines netzteils*

das bestätigt meine aussage ja,zur ersten formel


----------



## Kaktus (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: klartext bitte mathe formel für auslastung eines netzteils*

Soweit ja.... nur musst du ja wissen was das NT an den Rechner weiter oder was es aus der Dose zieht. Und du musst genau wissen was für eine Effizienz das NT in diesem Lastbereich wirklich hat. Alles andere ist ja dann ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: klartext bitte mathe formel für auslastung eines netzteils*

Hätte ich jetzt Zeit und Lust, würde ich mich den Methoden der Numerik bedienen und dir anhand mehrerer Stützpunkte eine mathematische Formel für Effizienz = f(Auslastung) herleiten. Aber das wäre ziemlich unnütz, da jedes Netzteil anders ist. 

Das einfachste wäre, wenn du einfach hier dein Netzteil raussuchst und dir die Messkurve ansiehst: http://www.80plus.org/manu/psu/psu_join.aspx


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: klartext bitte mathe formel für auslastung eines netzteils*



byaliar schrieb:


> nun auf was bezieht sich die watt angabe auf dem netzteil,leistung die bereitgestellt wird oder leistung was aus der Steckdose gezogen wird?
> dadurch ergeben sich zwei unterschiedlich formeln


Hallo byaliar

Bei unseren aktuellen Geräten bedeutet die Angabe auf dem Etikett die Nennlast bei maximal 40°C Umgebungstemperatur.
Das heißt, das die Luft, die der Netzteillüfter ansaugt, maximal 40°C warm sein darf, dabei darf es dann dauerhaft mit den auf dem Netzteil angegebenen Werten dauerhaft belastet werden.


byaliar schrieb:


> man sollt ein netzteil möglichts nicht mit 100% last betreiben
> so gehe ich auf maximal 75% last bzwdarunter ich nehm meist 65%
> rechnung
> 409 : ,65= 630watt netzteil


Man kann ein Netzteil durchaus auch mit der Nennlast betreiben, nur sollte man das nicht dauerhaft tun, da sich die Lebensdauer des Gerätes reduzieren kann.


----------



## Philipus II (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: klartext bitte mathe formel für auslastung eines netzteils*

Da man OCCT Power Supply Test oder ähnliche Tools kaum 24/ nutzen wird, wird man in der Praxis das Netzteil nicht konstant auf Volllast bringen können.
Normale Anwendungen erzeugen nämlich deutlich geringere Leistungsaufnahme als Spezialfälle wie OCCT.

Ich versuche meine Netzteile so auszusuchen:
Idle=20% Last
Spielelast= 50-70% Last
Volllast= 80-100% Last


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. November 2010)

*AW: klartext bitte mathe formel für auslastung eines netzteils*

Tag ich binssssssssss noch mal

Mir ging es nicht um die efficienze sodern darum das ich gerne wissen will ob nun eine dauerlast von 50% bzw 75% der verschleiss soweit gehen kann das ein netzteil kaputt geht.Quasi einfach aus,dies wäre dann harmlos.Nicht aber wenn es durch dauerlast einen Kurzschluss verursacht und damit die Komplette hardware mitnimmt.

Klar das sind extrem Bsp ,aber möglich
Die effizienz will ich nicht bestreiten die stelle ich als gegeben hin,und meine rechnung geht ja in dieser richtung.grob aber man kann diese verwenden.
Nun zu einer Frage die mich wundert die Wattangabe auf dem netzteil ist diese die maximale Stromaufnahme aus der Steckdose oder die gegebene Leistung des NT am PC.Dies würde die lastberechnung erheblich verändern,und somit in vielerlei hinsicht den verschleiss durch zu hoher dauerlast.
Die these wie ich schon in diesen thread erstellt habe würde durch die geänderte voraussetzung eine andere last erzeugen und somit die dauerbelastung den Verschleiss beschleunigen.und damit die lebensdauer des Netzteils verkürzen.

Wie ich darauf kam ein Forum eintrag http://www.tweakpc.de/forum/netzteile/73103-worauf-muss-ich-beim-netzteil-achten.html und die erkenntniss das mein Nt die beine lang macht und ich hatte wirklich alles im Grünen bereich
600Watt NT
80+
amd 920............125
mainboard...........15
9800gtx+...........225 wiso 2mal 6pin = 75w board 75watt 1 :6pin 75watt 2: 6pin
creative sb...........8
5 festplatten.......50 ja ich weiss festplatten brauchen weniger dennoch
2 laufwerke.........20
6 lüfter...............12
2 DDR2 ram..........4
ergibt................457 Watt last
Ich habe ein 600 watt netzteil nach erster rechnung wäre dies eine maximale last bei 76%
wenn ich aber von Der Stromaufnahme aus der Steckdose ausgehe ist die reale last anders abzüglich der effizienz reale PC watt bereitstellung= bei meinen wäre dies 480Watt
Neue last wäre dann 
457: 4,8=101% und das auf dauer macht wirklichen verschleiss.auch dann wenn ich die  grafikkarte nicht voll auslaste wäre die last bei mir 60 watt niedriger dann wäre es immernoch
457-60= 397 397:4,8=82% dauerlast,meine CPU läuft gelegendlich mit stromspar modus also max dann 110 Watt,meine grafikkarte Würde unter stromsparmodus wenig einsparen,keine volt mod somit maximal nach foren suche,62watt habe den g92 das der g92b soviel besser ist hätt ich nicht gedacht
Quelle http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipe...ionen/Leistungsaufnahmewerte_von_Grafikkarten
weil mein netzteil etwas kaputt ist ist in RMA lüfter ist ausgefallen,klasischer fehlproduktion .Der müsste aber schon länger damit gepalgt sein .ist mir erst aufgefallen als aufeinmal der Rechner nur ausging und es nach Kunstoff roch.Hab ich ein Glück das die sicherungen für überlast gegriffen haben.Sonst wäre mein PC abgeraucht,hatte ich schon mal vor 1 jahr,war auch knapp .da viel mir auf das daß Netzteil immer sehr warm wurde.Damals ein 550 Watt.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (3. November 2010)

*AW: klartext bitte mathe formel für auslastung eines netzteils*

Hallo byaliar

Eine Dauerlast von 50 bis 75% ist für das Netzteil unkritisch, sofern du den Temperaturbereich, in dem das Netzteil arbeiten darf, nicht überschreitest.

Die Angaben zu dem Netzteil beziehen sich auch immer auf die Belastung auf der Sekundären Seite, sofern diese Spezifikationen nicht überschritten werden, sollte das Netzteil keinen Schaden nehmen.

Ein 400W Netzteil kann dementsprechend 400W an Komponenten abgeben, nimmt dabei aber mehr als 400W auf und hält diese 400W auch dauerhaft innerhalb eines bestimmten Temperaturbereiches über einen längeren Zeitraum aus, ohne abzuschalten.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. November 2010)

*AW: klartext bitte mathe formel für auslastung eines netzteils*

also ist der Foren eintrag von Hardware und Computer Forum - Hilfe und Informationen rund um den PC -TweakPC Falsch und somit,hatte ich jetzt aktuell bei meinen Netzteil Pesch und ein Montagsmodell erwischt
meine motivation als ich den thread erstellt war eine andere,da hate ich noch kein Plötzlich aus situation gehabt,wohl aber merkwürdige resets vom PC als ob das netzteil einfach neustartet.Häufig in Spielen aber nicht immer.
mainboard fehler können dafür auch infrage kommen,PCIE controler kaputt z.B
Um diese fehlerquelle kümmere ich mich auch noch,leider ist das ein aufwand der nicht sein muss.deswegen erst NT.
Kann ein beschädigter oder zu hohe spannungswandler Temp beim mainboard für zu starke volt schwankungen verursachen ,das dann daß Netzteil resetet ?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (3. November 2010)

*AW: klartext bitte mathe formel für auslastung eines netzteils*

Das kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen, da ich den entsprechenden Beitrag nicht lesen kann 

Die von dir beschriebenen Phänomene können auf einen Defekt oder Inkompatibilität jeglicher Komponente deines Systemes hindeuten.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. November 2010)

*AW: klartext bitte mathe formel für auslastung eines netzteils*

Beim letzjährigen xlicencer billig schrott netzteil,das aber 2 jahre gut lief,war auch der Lüfter ausgefallen.
Bei diesen hatte ich die plötzlich reset probleme nicht und zu der zeit auch keine 5 festplatten drin damals waren es nur 3
und einen amd 5200+ da waren die lasten anders,deswegen habe ich auch nen 80+ netzteil mit mehr watt geholt.
jetzt weiss ich das dies mehr mit der spannungsschwankungen zutun hatt,man lernt aus fehlern.
ich werde wenn mein RMA ersatz kommt mal alle 4 schienen verwenden habe ein mod netzteil.zuvor habe ich gekoppelt.daran lag es.
auf einer 12v schienen habe ich zuviel angeschlossen fast alle festplatten und an einer anderen nur die laufwerke und lüfter bei beiden ,je die last von 50watt 
und habe den letzten mod kabel nicht verwendet hätt ich es gemacht und da nur die lüfter dran wären die reset nicht gekommen.
Derzeit leuft mein PC mit einen notfall netzteil nen no name tronje 550,reicht fürs grobe.
meine ominöse mcp temp von 92°C werd ich mal mit einen infra temp messgerät prüfen wo diese wärmequelle ist,wenn es wirklich die MCP ist :ist wohl die WLP trocken,mal was neues nen Chipsatzkühler abmontieren.Nee Premiere


----------



## Philipus II (4. November 2010)

*AW: klartext bitte mathe formel für auslastung eines netzteils*

Die Fehlerbeschreibung ist leider nicht ausreichend, um ein Bauteil deines Computers als Schuldigen zu identifizieren. Plausibel wären Mainboard, Grafikkarte, CPU, Ram und Netzteil- also praktisch fast alles.

Ein Netzteil im Lastbetrieb mit 75 % Last zu betreiben ist kein Fehler. Ein gutes Netzteil wird davon sicher nicht geschädigt.
Bei einem Be Quiet E7/8 oder P7/8/9 wären selbst 90% Dauerlast unbedenklich. Nur jenseits der 100% würde ich nicht auf Dauer zumuten.
Lediglich die "historischen" (v.a. die bei Topower gefertigten) Modelle hatten ein Problem mit der Lebensdauer durch die schlechten Komponenten und die eher hohen Temperaturen. Die letzen 2 Serien sind aber absolut problemlos.

Im Endefffekt musst du wohl alle Komponenten testen und auf Funktion prüfen.

Grundsätzlich würde je eine Packung Satzbau, Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung deinen Beiträgen sehr gut tun. Deine Texte sind recht schwer verständlich.


----------

